# My new tank , what you think?



## spitfiretjh (May 30, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

um... all you have there are tags. No img inserted... Did you uplad them to photobucket first?


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

There great pics :lol: :lol: :lol:  :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Ya try photobucket


----------



## spitfiretjh (May 30, 2008)

i did but what code do i use?


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

IMG Code


----------



## spitfiretjh (May 30, 2008)

im going to take the plants out and put more rock soon.


----------



## NeoAlaska (May 14, 2008)

Nice! What kind of calvus/comps are those? I like the white sand. I was torn between the white and the black on my tank. I got black and I like it too.

Are those fish new to the tank? How did they take the transition?


----------



## spitfiretjh (May 30, 2008)

the fish are:
(2)-Altolamprologus Calvus Ink Fin
(2)-Altolamprologus Compressiceps Gold Head
(2)-Altolamprologus compressiceps Tanzanian Black
and they are juvies. i had them air cargo from cali. to fla. they were a bit stressed at first and now are getting some what compfortable and eating a little not alot. i heard it takes a couple of weeks for them to fully get compfortable. im only 3 days deep with them at the moment and the tank is so big they dont even swim to the one side. lol


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

looks good. I love Altolamps
Are you worried about cross breeding or are they just for show?


----------



## spitfiretjh (May 30, 2008)

im pretty new with tang. *** always had malawis but im over them tangs have way better personalitys and are way better looking yea i dont know much about the breeding and cross breeding so if you have any advice let me know they just started eating and moving and *** had them for about 4 days now and when they get bigger how do you sex them?


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Well what do you want to know? I've been keeping and breeding altolamps for almost 8 years now. I have keep ed almost ever variant there is. Yours will cross breed, all altolamp comps and calvus will cross if in the same tank. Comps to calvus and calvus to comps. As far as sexing them, its really not as hard as some people make it out to be. The best way of course is to vent them, even when the reach a inch you can tell male from female. There are other ways but there not as accurate as venting. First with Comps, males will at about 3/4 of an inch will start to drastically out grow females, this to for calvus too, but not as much. Then when they reach around an inch and a half male comps will start to grow a "taller" body with a much stepper forehead. Females will stay more narrow like the shape of an arrow. Anything bigger than two inches is pretty easy to tell male from female. Calvus are for the most part the same, except that the males and females forehead will have about the same slope. Males will grow faster than females. Calvus are alot harder to sex when they are young, then it is to sex comps. Really the best way is still to vent them. This is just my experience with growing altolamps, if you buy wild, venting is the best way because I have got females that you could swear it was a male. Just by the way it looked. I'm not sure if it was just a really old female or what.
Hope this helps some, It is just what I have noticed in the last 8 years


----------



## spitfiretjh (May 30, 2008)

ok i understand thanks for the help.. venting? what is that? as far as the heads and sizes it looks like i have 3 female and 3 male but the calvus i assumed which i have 2 calvus and there all about an inch maybe a inch and a quarter there still little guys. its also a 55 gal how many do you recommend in that size tank?


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

male wise I would only at the most have 2 maybe 3 but females I would do as many as I could, maybe around 8. check out this link it will show you what venting is
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/gender.php


----------



## spitfiretjh (May 30, 2008)

alright thanks alot. 8)


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

If you go here
http://www.fishhead.com/articles/ventsex.htm
You will find similar description of how to vent and also photos of calvus venting.
I think that was an
excelent description of TB vs WC Altolamp sexing by Furcifer158! :thumb:


----------



## spitfiretjh (May 30, 2008)

thanks yea that is a little better!


----------

